# Happy Birthday Browning Slayer



## Silver Britches (May 17, 2016)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 17, 2016)

GO DAWGS!!!! on your day. Happy Birthday brother.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 17, 2016)

please ban a vol today in honor of his birthday.
Happy birthday slayer


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2016)

Happy birthday bud! ! ! ! !


----------



## DSGB (May 17, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## doenightmare (May 17, 2016)

Happy Berfday Slayer - hope it's a gut un'. GO Jackets!


----------



## elfiii (May 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday Slayer! You're a Vol hatin' DGD!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> please ban a vol today in honor of his birthday.
> Happy birthday slayer



Sounds like a plan to me.. Do I get to pick the Vol.. 

Thanks fellas, I celebrated it last weekend on the Flats fishing with my son. His 1st trip Flats fishing..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday ya THUG !!


----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday Slayer. Let give you a GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS.


----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2016)

That is a nice looking cooler of specks.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.. Do I get to pick the Vol..
> 
> Thanks fellas, I celebrated it last weekend on the Flats fishing with my son. His 1st trip Flats fishing..



great pics slayer; you have the same birthday as one of my sons.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2016)

Happy birthday


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 17, 2016)

As much as it kills me..nah not really after all this is just a Internet forum so no grudges or hard feelings..happy birthday slayer! I'm glad you took 6 fishing looks like he caught a good mess and those trout eat great!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> As much as it kills me..nah not really after all this is just a Internet forum so no grudges or hard feelings..happy birthday slayer! I'm glad you took 6 fishing looks like he caught a good mess and those trout eat great!



Ok Elfiii, this is the one!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> great pics slayer; you have the same birthday as one of my sons.



Now the truth comes out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Now the truth comes out.



Hmmm... I would like a new boat.. I wonder if Dad would help me out..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok Elfiii, this is the one!



And I was actually trying to be nice!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> And I was actually trying to be nice!



Doesn't matter! You are a VOL! I want you all gone!


----------



## Madsnooker (May 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.. Do I get to pick the Vol..
> 
> Thanks fellas, I celebrated it last weekend on the Flats fishing with my son. His 1st trip Flats fishing..



I approve of this message!!!! Nice cooler of fish!!!

Happy BD CensoredCensored!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I approve of this message!!!! Nice cooler of fish!!!
> 
> Happy BD CensoredCensored!!!!!!



any recommendations on which Vol fan elfiiiiii should Ban in honor of Slayers birthday?


----------



## Madsnooker (May 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> any recommendations on which Vol fan elfiiiiii should Ban in honor of Slayers birthday?



I say he should just ban them ALL in honor of all our birthdays past, present and future!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I say he should just ban them ALL in honor of all our birthdays past, present and future!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thats really beautiful man..........really


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> thats really beautiful man..........really



I hope slayer takes you on another fishing trip next weekend since its a holiday weekend! You caught some good ones last time I see!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I approve of this message!!!! Nice cooler of fish!!!
> 
> Happy BD CensoredCensored!!!!!!



I knew you would!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope slayer takes you on another fishing trip next weekend since its a holiday weekend! You caught some good ones last time I see!



Pffftttt... No way you'll catch me on a lake next weekend unless it has motor restrictions... 

Oh wait, I'm fishing at Tugalo where the only access is very rocky, steep and a boat is needed to get to any campsite!.. And it's the most beautiful lake in GA! 

And the best part.. Vols aren't allowed.. Some have managed to go out in boats, they've just never made it back to the dock..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I say he should just ban them ALL in honor of all our birthdays past, present and future!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Snook, that's the best thing I've ever heard you say!



Matthew6 said:


> thats really beautiful man..........really


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 19, 2016)

Im gonna be at waterfall cc playing in a golf charity thing Ill swing on down there and meet you and little man 6! See how good yall catchin em!


----------



## Madsnooker (May 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pffftttt... No way you'll catch me on a lake next weekend unless it has motor restrictions...
> 
> Oh wait, I'm fishing at Tugalo where the only access is very rocky, steep and a boat is needed to get to any campsite!.. And it's the most beautiful lake in GA!
> 
> And the best part.. Vols aren't allowed.. Some have managed to go out in boats, they've just never made it back to the dock..



That is a beautiful pic!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

Daaaaaaang, I just thought it sucked being a Tech fan, turns out Vol fans suck even more !!!



Yeahhhhh me !!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im gonna be at waterfall cc playing in a golf charity thing Ill swing on down there and meet you and little man 6! See how good yall catchin em!



Figures... Real men fish and the others wear bow ties and play golf in the Spring.. 

Come on down... We'll be happy to show ANY Vol the deep end of the lake and where the walleye hang out...


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Figures... Real men fish and the others wear bow ties and play golf in the Spring..
> 
> Come on down... We'll be happy to show ANY Vol the deep end of the lake and where the walleye hang out...



Ill be fishing the basspro big bass tour this weekend on the chick! Ive been there every weekend for 2 months brother and anyway next weekends the official idiots on jetskis season kickoff ha!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang, I just thought it sucked being a Tech fan, turns out Vol fans suck even more !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhhhh me !!!!



The word "SUCK" came from Knoxville. Many, many, many years ago (on September 10th, 1794 to be exact) a sinkhole was created called "The University of Tennessee". Ever since it's creation there has been a huge "sucking" noise coming from Knoxville. If you ride by there you can hear faint noises like "we're back".. Some say you can hear women's voices crying out for help.. 

I would stay far away if I were you Quack!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ill be fishing the basspro big bass tour this weekend on the chick! Ive been there every weekend for 2 months brother and anyway next weekends the official idiots on jetskis season kickoff ha!



So you just like to lose $160 in registration just so you can say you were fishing a tournament.. 

Since you are so gracious with your money, you wanna bet on how you will finish?? 

And I know all about those stupid jet ski's.. That's why I'm going where they can't!


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you just like to lose $160 in registration just so you can say you were fishing a tournament..
> 
> Since you are so gracious with your money, you wanna bet on how you will finish??
> 
> And I know all about those stupid jet ski's.. That's why I'm going where they can't!



I think ill win that 160 back plus some. Ive been on em pretty good up there. But who knows!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I think ill win that 160 back plus some. Ive been on em pretty good up there. But who knows!



Good luck.. You'll be going on against some really good fisherman.. You know the kind, ones that if given the choice of a new fishfinder or tickets to a football game, they would choose the fishfinder.. 

You went with the game..


----------



## Matthew6 (May 19, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## Matthew6 (May 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good luck.. You'll be going on against some really good fisherman.. You know the kind, ones that if given the choice of a new fishfinder or tickets to a football game, they would choose the fishfinder..
> 
> You went with the game..



maybe snooker can teach him how to fish


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good luck.. You'll be going on against some really good fisherman.. You know the kind, ones that if given the choice of a new fishfinder or tickets to a football game, they would choose the fishfinder..
> 
> You went with the game..



Luckily Ill be fishing my bud in his boat and he didn't skimp on fish finders he don't watch football at all . But I actually bought a helix 7 for mine just fyi haha


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> daily volsux



Good to see you up this early 6! Busy day? Are you out for summer break yet? Excited about camping at Tugaloo?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Luckily Ill be fishing my bud in his boat and he didn't skimp on fish finders he don't watch football at all . But I actually bought a helix 7 for mine just fyi haha




Nothing like riding on someone else's coattails..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> But I actually bought a helix 7 for mine just fyi haha



I was wondering if you were going to get that jab about the fishfinder..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe snooker can teach him how to fish



NO way Snook would let a Vol on his boat..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2016)

Better late than never.....


----------



## bullgator (May 21, 2016)

A belated happy birthday Slayer


----------



## Madsnooker (May 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> NO way Snook would let a Vol on his boat..



Not happening!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 22, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Not happening!!!!



not even wearing concrete shoes


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not even wearing concrete shoes



I would need a bigger boat so I could go "REALLY" far offshore. I've always heard that "DEEEEEEEEEPPPPP" Down a Vol is alright..


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would need a bigger boat so I could go "REALLY" far offshore. I've always heard that "DEEEEEEEEEPPPPP" Down a Vol is alright..



the deeper the better.


----------



## elfiii (May 26, 2016)

This is like the longest Happy Birthday thread eva!


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 26, 2016)

And I just saw it.

Happy BDay, Matt's Daddy.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> This is like the longest Happy Birthday thread eva!



It was a birthday thread. I just can't wait to see what the topic will be by this time next week!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2016)

For those who weren't at the party....


Slayer's bday cake




Slayer's bday present from his "wife".


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> For those who weren't at the party....
> 
> 
> Slayer's bday cake
> ...



 wasnt that gold ranger jumping out of the cake


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> wasnt that gold ranger jumping out of the cake



I don't think so.

This idjit jumped out wearing a UT thong. Slayer started eating cake and I got the heck out of there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> And I just saw it.
> 
> Happy BDay, Matt's Daddy.





SpotandStalk said:


> For those who weren't at the party....
> 
> 
> Slayer's bday cake
> ...





Matthew6 said:


> wasnt that gold ranger jumping out of the cake



Did you just get the icing cleaned up?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> This is like the longest Happy Birthday thread eva!



Makes me feel special... Especially with all of this Vol hate!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> For those who weren't at the party....
> 
> 
> Slayer's bday cake
> ...





Matthew6 said:


> wasnt that gold ranger jumping out of the cake





gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you just get the icing cleaned up?



You boys need some serious help...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you just like to lose $160 in registration just so you can say you were fishing a tournament..
> 
> Since you are so gracious with your money, you wanna bet on how you will finish??
> 
> And I know all about those stupid jet ski's.. That's why I'm going where they can't!





toyota4x4h said:


> I think ill win that 160 back plus some. Ive been on em pretty good up there. But who knows!





Browning Slayer said:


> Good luck.. You'll be going on against some really good fisherman.. You know the kind, ones that if given the choice of a new fishfinder or tickets to a football game, they would choose the fishfinder..
> 
> You went with the game..





toyota4x4h said:


> Luckily Ill be fishing my bud in his boat and he didn't skimp on fish finders he don't watch football at all . But I actually bought a helix 7 for mine just fyi haha





Browning Slayer said:


> Nothing like riding on someone else's coattails..



Well, who was right? Did you at least make your $160 back?


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> This idjit jumped out wearing a UT thong. Slayer started eating cake and I got the heck out of there.



Uuuummmm, that wasn't the cake.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

What, no birthday wishes from BuckNasty... 

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## elfiii (May 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> This idjit jumped out wearing a UT thong. Slayer started eating cake and I got the heck out of there.



So you admit you were there. What does that say about you?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> So you admit you were there. What does that say about you?



dont forget that gold ranger was there too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> So you admit you were there. What does that say about you?



What does that say about my wife for inviting him...


----------



## Matthew6 (May 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Makes me feel special... Especially with all of this Vol hate!



daily volsux


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2016)

over 3 pages and 1200 views for a happy birthday thread.
Mad skillzz or some really bored people.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> So you admit you were there. What does that say about you?



All that crap he talks on here, I thought he was a man's man.



I had no idea he was literally a man's man.......


----------



## Matthew6 (May 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> All that crap he talks on here, I thought he was a man's man.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea he was literally a man's man.......



you were at the party too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang, I just thought it sucked being a Tech fan, turns out Vol fans suck even more !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhhhh me !!!!



sad either way you look at it Quack?

Daily volsux?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you were at the party too.



How do you think my wife got the entertainers #?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> some really bored people.




I'll go with this one! 

89 days and counting!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2016)

daily volsux from lake tahoe.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> daily volsux from lake tahoe.



Just booked my flight to Utah.. 

And, come to think of it.. We haven't seen ol S&S since he left my party...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just booked my flight to Utah..
> 
> And, come to think of it.. We haven't seen ol S&S since he left my party...



the warrants must have caught up with him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the warrants must have caught up with him.



I just thought he was busy with the dancer..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I just thought he was busy with the dancer..



who hired the dancer


----------

